# [Wet Thumb Forum]-what did you get for christmas?



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

what did you get for christmas? anything aquarim related or not.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Got myself some cherry and wood shrimps. Very cute and awesome; were worth the ridiculous price


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i got a henry lever action .22 rifle, a $75 gift certificate to the lfs (for discus only). and an electric razor. 

i also asked my girlfriend of 3 1/2 years to marry me and she said YES!!!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Russell, congrats!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How cool Russell... I bet that (yes) was the best Christmas gift you could get this year.

*Congrats*


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

naw man, can't you read, i got a rifle!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ouch, she read that right as i posted it.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Haha! You had to know that she would!


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

LMAO!

Congrats.

I got this hard black stone, Santa said it will turn to a dimaond soon. I can't stop watching it.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

try lots of pressure?!?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Congratulations Russell I'm sure she will help keep you on the straight and narrow. I've been married for 30 years and have 2 daughter and one granddaughter. Its all good.









Hawk


----------



## imported_selena (Oct 4, 2004)

congrats russell.
I got a cryptocorne wendtii, cardamine lyrata, elodea densa, echinodorus bleheri, and some frozen brine shrimp, but santa had a little help from me as of the plant choices!


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Ditto congrats, Russell!

I got a pair of "Crystal White" Bettas from Faith on Bettatalk. She really knows what she's doing when it comes to shipping live fish to Michigan in the winter--they came through fine. I kind of have to get stuff shipped around here. The only decent lfs is oriented to salt.

Now I have bowls all over the kitchen with fierce little fighting fish in them...

Figgy


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

sounds great guys.

just a little info, we havn't set a date, but it won't be soon since we are both still in college and we will probably wait until i graduate in 1.5 years.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats, Russell!

Santa didn't bring me anything fish related. But Mom sent some cash and I've got my eye on a pH controller







.


----------



## imported_Rufus (Feb 3, 2003)

My wife finally said Yes... to my 850L dream tank!! I've got a budget of $4K and I don't think I've been this excited at christmas since I was about 8 years old! Of course the flip side is that we finally got my wife (who's a chef) an $8K stove. It's all good tho - I do most of the cooking


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

850L??!! better ask for scuba gear for your birthday!!!


----------



## imported_Rufus (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, No worries, I've still got my snorkelling equipment from High School







.


----------

